# Gas/Electric?



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

I have just renewed my Gas/Electric, But I have found it cheaper! Should of researched first!

I have 14days to "cool off"

Now it takes up to 17days to change, and my current suppler says after the 14days to then cancel would cost me £60.

So how would switching to work? Would this mean I would have to take the £60 hit? If i did they it stills works out £100 cheaper per annum.

Thanks
Luke


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Should be 14 days until you ring up to cancel. How long it takes should be irrelevant.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I would agree with aa, however isn't it a no brainer either way ?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I get emails from Uswitch that tells me the cheapest tariff, just in the process of saving another £265 a year. We can change whenever we like.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

One thing is watch with switching is the hit to your credit rating. I switched to lower my bill and I've been hit by my new company opening a credit account for both gas and electric. Hasn't hit much but if it ends up you opening more accounts then I'd be worried


----------

